
 The Flawed Theory Behind Unit Testing - wglb
http://michaelfeathers.typepad.com/michael_feathers_blog/2008/06/the-flawed-theo.html
======
tatalegma
I gained nothing by reading that.

~~~
justinpaulson
Agreed. The article never really pointed out what exactly the myth of unit
testing is. I'm really not sure what he is trying to say other than think
about your code.

